# 11/29 east bay report



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Where should i start...i had the day off today, and god, was i ever bored this morning... no surf:banghead all the fishing buddies are at work or school:banghead so i figured i'd go try one of the honey holes for some redfish and trout... FIRST STOP Gulf Breeze Bait & Tackle!.... got there, and was informed that they had a Christmas Sale going on... 25% off everything in the store except bait!... needless to say, i walked out with way more than i was planning on... (nothing wrong with that!:letsdrink)... Second Stop... (secret) honey hole... i make my way down and notice that the tide is ripping out of the canal... first cast.... WHAM!, as soon as it hits the bottom!... nice little 14-15" Trout... take a little photo op. and toss 'em back... 










second cast.... WHAM!... as soon as it hit's the bottom (AGAIN!) nice little redfish!...










this continues for about 20 more minutes, until i lost all my jigheads (only brought 3 spares:banghead)... small fish, i know.... but on 4# test!, a BLAST!

enjoy:letsdrink


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the report! I needed that I am dying here at work on such a beautiful day. Looks like it was fun. Nice job!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

No problem.... Check out how blue the tail is on that second redfish... now THAT is awesome!:bowdown


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job! Looks like a great way to spend the day off.:clap


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks chicken bone i will tell tyler and we will go tomorrow


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Inshore fishing with ultra light lines is a real challenge as knots must be perfect! I used to fish Bayou Texar with 2lb, what a hassle but did u ever see a redfish greyhound away? Fish seem to do unusual things attached to very light lines...enjoy!


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

The blue on the tail of that red is pretty cool. I have never seen that or if I have I never noticed. What causes that? Maybe he was spending time at the 17th street brige and got some over spray.


----------



## jared (Nov 6, 2007)

they get blue tails when they are mainly eating crabs


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

ignore my last post were going now


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice day out there, sounds like you had fun. If I would have known someone was fishing out there I would have joined you (it's just down the street from my house).


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *seacapt (11/29/2007)*Nice day out there, sounds like you had fun. If I would have known someone was fishing out there I would have joined you (it's just down the street from my house).


 SSSHHHH!


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice report/photos--thanks.


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

I can tell by the rocks where you are! I thought I was the only one with that spot. Damn it!

Nice honeyhole- it's ALWAYS nice to have an easy spot that's reliable. Nice fish on light tackle.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bigfishrookie (11/29/2007)*I can tell by the rocks where you are! I thought I was the only one with that spot. Damn it!
> 
> Nice honeyhole- it's ALWAYS nice to have an easy spot that's reliable. Nice fish on light tackle.




there'sa bunchof us that have fished that place since we were little (JHogue, ME, Freespool, Tmass, JLmass.... and a few others)


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

We went down there after seeing the post and I ended up catching 2 reds, The tide had changed so i think that had something to do with it. I dont think I have ever gone there and not caught something.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *tmass (11/29/2007)*We went down there after seeing the post and I ended up catching 2 reds, The tide had changed so i think that had something to do with it. I dont think I have ever gone there and not caught something.


that's cause i caught most of'em!:moon


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

I recognize those rocks too. congrats!!! good day fishing. weather was perfect


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

there's alot of rocks around here like that.... did i mention i was in milton oke oke


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

> *jared (11/29/2007)*they get blue tails when they are mainly eating crabs


I thought they get blue tails when the water is cold.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *jimmyjams4110 (11/30/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *jared (11/29/2007)*they get blue tails when they are mainly eating crabs
> ...




I thought they got blue balls when you...oh hell, never mind!


----------



## Officer Bill (Nov 15, 2007)

Great report! Those reds have gorgeous markings! Thanks.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

:clap


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *jimmyjams4110 (11/30/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *jared (11/29/2007)*they get blue tails when they are mainly eating crabs
> ...


just about every redfish i have ever set a hook to has had a blue tail...

i think their tails turn blue when they realize they're F**KED:letsdrink


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Man, I wouldn't eat a fish caught outta that spot for love nor money,:banghead People dump their sewage and washing machine water right into the canal. I caught a fish there one time, I couldn't tell if it were a redfish or a trout, it had a head on each end. 

And anothe time, Lane & I were heading out to the bridge for some night fishing, so we stopped here and caught a couple of fish from that spot and took them with us to use as lights around the boat - they give off the prettiest glow in the dark. Only problem with that is, none of the electronics likefish finder, radio, and cell phones will work around those things. Don't understand.:banghead


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *fishn4real (11/30/2007)*Man, I wouldn't eat a fish caught outta that spot for love nor money,:banghead People dump their sewage and washing machine water right into the canal. I caught a fish there one time, I couldn't tell if it were a redfish or a trout, it had a head on each end.
> 
> And anothe time, Lane & I were heading out to the bridge for some night fishing, so we stopped here and caught a couple of fish from that spot and took them with us to use as lights around the boat - they give off the prettiest glow in the dark. Only problem with that is, none of the electronics likefish finder, radio, and cell phones will work around those things. Don't understand.:banghead


trust my, i don't... i wouldn't ever eat a Redfish or Speckled Trout anyways...:sick


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice report


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Very Nice, Very Nice Trout ant reds.......We went to Scenic Hwy stop and got this Speck


----------



## MR.STAAL (Oct 22, 2007)

there were no fish there worth keeping..... weakkkkkkkk... we hit up an more secret spot an killed!!!!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *MR.STAAL (12/1/2007)*there were no fish there worth keeping..... weakkkkkkkk... we hit up an more secret spot an killed!!!!!


 why keep them chris?, they taste like shit?.... i heard you wen to three-mile and caught some white trout... now that's weak.... ya jackass:baby


----------

